# Need help with Car tyres, where to get them and resonable price???



## ash.naz

Bought my Sporty few days ago and due to being used to driving on the left hand side of road in the UK, had a bit of a issue with judgement and hit my passenger side of the Tyre to the kerb...

Now Tyre is flat  and I need a replacement, I understand part worn tyres are not allowed in UAE, so question is where to get budget Tyre from and what sort of price am I looking at?


Guys please help if you can....


----------



## m1key

ash.naz said:


> Bought my Sporty few days ago and due to being used to driving on the left hand side of road in the UK, had a bit of a issue with judgement and hit my passenger side of the Tyre to the kerb...
> 
> Now Tyre is flat  and I need a replacement, I understand part worn tyres are not allowed in UAE, so question is where to get budget Tyre from and what sort of price am I looking at?
> 
> 
> Guys please help if you can....


You really don't want to mess about with budget (read cheap) tyres here. I'm assuming you haven't done a summer here yet? The tyres take a real battering from the heat in summer and you'll see loads of blow outs in the coming months.

Buy the best tyres you can afford and stick with brands you know. Check the date on the tyres to make sure they haven't been sat in some hot warehouse in Sharjah for 3 years. Be prepared to change your tyres every 2-3 years, even if you have some tread left. It might save your life.

I use MSW in Al Quoz. Very good service and reasonable prices.


----------



## ccr

m1key said:


> ...Be prepared to change your tyres every 2-3 years, even if you have some tread left...


Second that recommendation...

I give my tires 3 heat cycles (i.e. 3 Summer's) and change them out regardless of tread left since I take them to high speed daily.


----------



## wazza2222

ccr said:


> Second that recommendation...
> 
> I give my tires 3 heat cycles (i.e. 3 Summer's) and change them out regardless of tread left since I take them to high speed daily.


You are lucky Cami isn't here to judge you mate! lane:

To OP, I can UN-recommend AGMC on the SZR, two tyres and a wheel alignment? Four days and four thousand dirham please thank you mamsir.


----------



## saraswat

wazza2222 said:


> You are lucky Cami isn't here to judge you mate! lane:
> 
> To OP, I can UN-recommend AGMC on the SZR, two tyres and a wheel alignment? Four days and four thousand dirham please thank you mamsir.


4 grand !! That's ridiculous ..... that's how much all four tires will cost you (depending on make/size of course) and usually the alignment is thrown in for free ...


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I suggest that you do a research on tires for hot weather. I am using Michelin Direzza for summer and have no complaints


----------



## ccr

wazza2222 said:


> You are lucky Cami isn't here to judge you mate! lane:


I said "high speed", but not specified with it is... It is all relative, isn't it ?


----------



## ccr

Canuck_Sens said:


> ... I am using Michelin...


You are putting Michelin on a van ?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Interesting...was not aware that you folks from NZ and UK spelled tire with a "y"


----------



## Felixtoo2

Another vote for MSW, great service, decent price and tyres to suit any budget. One of the sets i got fitted took a bit longer to fit than expected because they realised that they were over a year old so they stopped and got a newer set, how many places would have done that?


----------



## AshaMax

Hey,
I'm working for a well known tire manufacturer (don't want to advertise here, and don't make your judgment on where I'm from coz you'd be wrong), but I would recommend you to go for quality, as other explains here, it is very hot here and you need reliable tires.
Especiaally if you have a sporty car, you should go for quality tires. Just as a reminder, the tire is the ONLY part that links your car and the road, on a total surface of 4 times a postcard only. Don't let some low cost tire do that job... I know people never estimate the tire as it should be (just a piece of rubber), but I deeply think it is directly related to your safety.
I'll be happy to explain more if some of you are interested !

Max


----------



## m1key

Canuck_Sens said:


> Interesting...was not aware that you folks from NZ and UK spelled tire with a "y"


That is how it is spelt in English. You're obviously speaking American or something


----------



## Canuck_Sens

m1key said:


> That is how it is spelt in English. You're obviously speaking American or something


Yeah I knew that one, but we use "spelled" really and "tire". It is not only American, it is Canadian as well.


----------



## Felixtoo2

If you are driving something sporty Michelin Super Sports are the business!!


----------



## Moe78

Also when doing registration they do look at the manufacturing date of your tyres (yes with a "y"  ) so you should get them as new as possible to ensure you don't end up changing them prematurely. Some tyres look fine from the sides but after 2-3 years of exposure to the elements here they begin to show tiny cracks even if they haven't been used much.

Unless it's a professional shop in Sharjah I would avoid purchasing from there, it's hard enough dealing with shady workshops here than to have to travel through hell for a small discount!

I've also had a brand new never used tyre shred in under a week just because it was as a spare that had never been needed since the car was bought.


----------



## crt454

pro shop has good brand tires at a decent price


----------



## rajmal

Id like to recommend Al Saeedi Group. I got my porsche cayenne tyres changed from their retail outlet based in Dubai Investments Park. Very good Setup , Multi brand shop and they gave me a decent rate for the tyres and an overall good service. Most impressive was their "Automatic Tyre changer" so that our alloy rims does not get scratched and at the end of my tyre change they gave me an Tyre service chart, mentioning i had to do a wheel alignment and tyre rotation at a said KM, which i though was very useful. As i enquired with them, they do have five more outlets in JAFZA, Al qouz, Deira, Rashidiya and Qusais. So i hope this helps for any1 looking for a decent tyre shop and service .


----------



## NazneenKhan

I agree with @m1key that you need to go with premium tyres instead of going for budget tyres...as your life is more precious for yourself and your family.


----------

